# how to disable kindle gift card for 1-click



## stanman299 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have a kindle gift card with $30 still on it.  i want to save that balance for my wife. How can i now use 1-click with a regular credit card.  thanks


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I think in your account settings you can set the payment option to pay as a credit card for default, but it will be for all purchases. She will have to reset it to use gift card when she is ready.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You can avoid using an existing gift card balance simply by NOT using one-click.  Put it in the shopping cart instead.  Then you'll have an opportunity to change the payment method before you complete the transaction and can switch it so the GC balance is not used.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Where can you get kindle gift cards at I would love to get some so that I don't have to use my credit card.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can avoid using an existing gift card balance simply by NOT using one-click. Put it in the shopping cart instead. Then you'll have an opportunity to change the payment method before you complete the transaction and can switch it so the GC balance is not used.


Except when you're buying Kindle books, there's no way NOT to use one-click. There's no other option, no way to use the shopping cart or to tell it to use CC instead of GC. So in this instance, the OP would have to refrain from buying any books until his wife uses the $30 on the GC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Zob said:


> Where can you get kindle gift cards at I would love to get some so that I don't have to use my credit card.


You buy them from Amazon. . .there's a link at the top of the page here. You can send it via email and then just copy and paste the claim code into the 'redeem gift card' field. You'll find that under 'your account' on Amazon. They are also sometimes available at some supermarkets and places that also sell the Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Except when you're buying Kindle books, there's no way NOT to use one-click. There's no other option, no way to use the shopping cart or to tell it to use CC instead of GC. So in this instance, the OP would have to refrain from buying any books until his wife uses the $30 on the GC.


Ah! I'd misunderstood. It's true that you can't buy Kindle Books any way but using one-click and, as far as I know, it'll always use a gift card balance first. But you can always use a credit card and buy another gift card and credit that amount. . . .I'd rather have one larger charge on my CC bill anyway, than several smaller ones. . . .


----------

